# Still alive after 3 days but...



## Denize (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello. I found a feral city pidgeon 3 days ago. He was almost dead, on the side of the sidewalk during a rainstorm. I am keeping him alive by feeding him birdseed mix and that salt-sugar-water mix I have read in bird rescue websites, and keeping him warm in a box in quiet room. But frankly I am suprised he is holding up. He basicly almost cant move anything below his neck. He has very small amount of movement on his legs and wings, and only when he absolutely has to. I took him to park today to give him some space and assess the range of movement he has: Imagine a toddler trying to crawl, he is like that. Just, kinda digging his claws to soil and doing a little jumping motion and pushing himself in front. He cant flap his wings. He absolutely cant stand straight up. His chest is always on the floor. He has no discharge on nose, eyes, etc., no vomiting, no difficulty breathing. He is awake and alert generally, just looking around. Doesnt seem like he has any open scars anywhere either. I already took him to veterinery faculty hospital around my area, they said they cant look at him. My only option is to take him to a bird rehab center, which is in another city so I cant just up and go. I live in a country where people see pigeons as pests, so no volutary assosiciations around me either. Is there anything I can do extra for him other than keeping warm, feeding and hoping the best until I have opportunity to go to wildlife center? Any medicine you can recomend? Anything I should/shouldnt/can/cant do? Since he survived over 48 hours, eating drinking and pooping, I am kinda assuming there is hope? What can he be suffering from? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jonrf (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi, thanks for rescuing him!

I would recommend keeping him warm (80-90F) if he feels cold to the touch or is shivering while resting, in shock, or if he isn't eating enough.

Try to obtain liquid pet bird vitamins (8-in-1, Vitasol) and also some liquid calcium gluconate (sold as pet reptile food spray, Zilla brand). Give one drop a day of the vitamins and about three squirts of calcium each day for a few days. Sometimes, all to often unfortunately, birds suffer from vitamin A or calcium deficiencies from poor diet or illness burden. Both can cause extreme weakness and muscle/nerve dysfunction. That is if he isn't sick or suffering from injury.

Now, I will need you to try to please answer some questions about him as to try to guage his condition:

How does his droppings look? A healthy pigeon will pass a tight coil of dark brown faecal matter with a spot of white urates glued to it, kind of like a raisin in appearance. If there is copious amounts of watery urine along with loose faecal bits of deep or bright green, it is diarrhea (either from stress, extreme heat, illness, disease, or starvation). Abnormal colors like pale bright yellow, pinkish red, or black are generally signs of organ injury or failure, and/or severe infection. Also, if there is whole undigested seeds in the droppings, it is a severe critical sign of digestive problems.

If you gently feel along his chest, does the keel bone (sternum area) feel sharp with little pectoral muscle mass? If so, it may be a good indicator of poor health, undernourishment, or illness. Puncture wounds will be hard to find, so he may need a good inspection of his skin under the feathers, as long as you are gentle, calm, and don't stress him out too much or frighten him. If he has a scab on the skin, it may be from a predator attack bite or claw wound, and he will need some antibiotics STAT. There are quite a few bacteria that can be transmitted via a predator, of which a few that can cause death within a few days from exposure.

About his legs. If you hold him suspended and place your finger in a foot, does he try to wrap his toes around it? Does both legs dangle the same length or angle? Can he tighten his grip? Does any of his feet look like they are pointing in a wrong direction, or splay outward if he is resting? Does he hold both wings the same, at the same angle?

Does he keep all his feathers fluffed out constantly, especially when he is warm? Is he able to preen his feathers?

I know I asked a load of questions, but these questions will truly help to determine his state of health and possible severity of his condition. Could you also perhaps post a picture of him? That would also help determine his age or physical condition.

If he isn't eating much, you may need to force feed him defrosted peas until his crop is full and feed again once crop is completely empty.

I truly hope he recovers with a little TLC. Poor little guy.

Can you also provide what country, state, province, town or area you live in? There are many here who can help locate a pigeon-friendly vet or rehabilitation center for you, as some are very hard to locate. You could always adopt him temporarially and say he is a pet, as most vets are obliged to accept him in that case. He may truly need a thorough and prompt examination, especially if he has internal injuries, severe illness or disease. Pigeons, like most other animals, are experts at hiding their wounds or illnesses, and always make diagnosis extremely challenging when there is no obvious reasons.

Again, thank you so much for taking him in, and for seeking advice here!

~ Jonathan


----------



## Denize (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you so much for the answer! He is still alive, I will definetely follow your recomandations, and here is the answers:


How does his droppings look? 
Very watery, green-grey color. No solid pieces.


If you gently feel along his chest, does the keel bone (sternum area) feel sharp with little pectoral muscle mass? 
Hmm.. yeah the bone is very prominent and high on his body, a bit sharp to touch.


About his legs. If you hold him suspended and place your finger in a foot, does he try to wrap his toes around it? Does both legs dangle the same length or angle? Can he tighten his grip? Does any of his feet look like they are pointing in a wrong direction, or splay outward if he is resting? Does he hold both wings the same, at the same angle?
He doesnt grab, but the legs are in same height and looks normal, pointing forward. Yes wings are in the same angle, he keeps them in resting position, looks like any normal pidgeon. Losing a lot of feathers though. Not the big ones, small fluffy ones. Maybe stress?

Does he keep all his feathers fluffed out constantly, especially when he is warm? Is he able to preen his feathers?
He was fluffed up when I found him, now he is calmer so the feathers are normal.

Could you also perhaps post a picture of him? 
I attached the photos. From different angles. Including his fresh poop at the moment before I clean his bedding. 

If he isn't eating much, you may need to force feed him defrosted peas until his crop is full and feed again once crop is completely empty.
I am indeed forcefeeding him for last 3 days. He is showing slightly more attention to food and water at the moment. Could you tell me what intervals I should feed him and how to tell he is full? What about water?

Can you also provide what country, state, province, town or area you live in? 
I rather stay anonymous on internet as much as possible, but I am from a small rural european country, and we did everything we can to find anyone that can help including calling wildlife centers, for now my only option is to nurse him(her?) until I can take him to a different city for rescue organization.


Thank you for your advice so far, I will follow them and wait for next replies! I would like to know as much as I can about him/her.


----------



## Denize (Aug 19, 2020)

UPDATE!: I am so happy he is eating and drinking by himself this morning! Also holding himself a bit higher, and giving a little shake to his wings time to time. Maybe he might pull through afterall!!


----------



## Denize (Aug 19, 2020)

Another update: 5th day. Still alive, eating & drinking by himself. Started to groom himself, and slowly tries to walk and turns around in the box. Poop is not overly watery anymore, normal looking green poop. Still doesnt show any interest in flying, but he is able to flap his wings(I only know it because I hold him upside down to get a reaction from him, he actually started to flap his wings! I feel sorry for stressing him, but I had to understand if he was able to give reaction) so, doesnt seem like paralysis. Bought him bird vitamin mix from petshop. Since he survived 5 days and getting visibly better, I think maybe he will be okay eventually.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing well!


----------



## jonrf (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi Denise,

You are very welcome! I would have responded earlier, but I didn't get a reply notification in my email from the forum.

I am glad he is doing better. Perhaps he injured his wing (notice the wet looking feathers and that the wing appeared somewhat bent as if folded in the one picture) and then became starved and very weak. I am glad his droppings look better and I can see that in the picture as well. Vitamins definitely helped!

He looks to be under a year old, and sort of young, so he should heal and recover quickly. After 5 days of getting better is signs of a good prognosis. Since he is holding both wings at the same angle, he should have no difficulty in flying once he heals and regains his strength. I am glad he is doing much better! He needs it!

Thank you so much for rescuing him and giving him the care he desperately needed!


----------

